# Nervous newbie ~



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello! I'm another newbie, I've been browsing around for ages but just haven't been confident enough to register .  But with our tx getting closer I thought it would be nice to speak to you guys who's going through the same as me.
So nervous I can't believe I'm doing this.

C.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Cracker  

Welcome to FF   . I'm relatively new on here too, everyone is lovely and you'll feel at home in no time

Vicki xxx


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, Vicki
Thanks for your welcome.  Hopefully will find my way around and get to know more of you.
C.


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Cracker and welcome.  Don't be nervous, everyone here is so nice and supportive.

What tx are you having and when?

Gayl xxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Cracker,

Just like to say hello and  to fertility friends 

Good luck with everything!

Strawberries x


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Cracker,

Welcome to FF - you'll find it is a fab network and they'll always be someone who can help and be there through your tx.

Kim x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Cracker and welcome to Fertility Friends 

If you can tell us a little bit more about yourself, what treatment you will be having and what your diagnosis is we can help you find your way around the boards by giving you some links to look at that may be of help to you and where you can chat to others in the same situation as yourself 

Please shout if you need any help 

Nicky x x x


----------



## sukiton (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Cracker,

Welcome to FF...dont worry I felt the same way..took me ages to pick up the courage to post but you wont regret it   The support on here is amazing.

Good luck with your journey and hope your tx app comes thru soon   

xxxxx


----------



## msjulie (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Cracker

Welcome and good luck with your up-coming treatment

Julie.x


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, thank you for your replies, wow 

Nicky1 and Gayl - We have already had 1 go at IVF which ended with a bfn and now on our 2nd ivf but in norway.  We go back early Jan. fingers crossed

Strawberries and sukiton thank you for your support.

Cxx


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

msjulie
I think we crossed messages, thank you for your welcome 
C.


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

cracker,


hi hows things?
im relitivley new here also, and im sure you will settle in quickly.
what is actually happening with you at the moment then?

xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun 
just wanted to say a big hello and welcome to ff you have come tot he right place for all the help and support you need
good luck with your tx
lea-Anne xxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

HI cracker join the cycle buddies board for Jan/FEb if thats when your cycle is? - then you will meet friends at the same stage as you who will support you through your treatment.  I have been on the Nov/Dec Cycle buddies board and the support has been invaluable.

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi JAM82, emsy25, baby whisper and eggsharer thank you for the welcome .  I will look on the Jan/Feb board as my tx is on the 11th jan.  I'm currently on the sniffs and start injecting on the 2nd. v. nerous but also lookin forward to, I just want a BNP at the end of it, I've have everything crossed.
Is anybody else on there tx at the same time as me?
C.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Cracker  
 on joining us, I am sure you will soon be a regular chatter and making loads of new friends, I am sorry your first cycle diddnt work out, have you changed clinics for this cycle or are you doing anything dfferent to last time 

I'm going to leave you a few links - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, Dizzi Squirrel - Thank you for the information I will check out the clinic were at.  We had our 1st attempt in the Uk but decided it was best for us to go to norway for our 2nd attempt.
I'm on different medication this time round - so fingers crossed it will work  
Thanks again
C.


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cracker,

You must be really nervous-try to relax tho you will be fine .
I am going through tx at the moment too i started gonal f injections on 28th dec and nasal spray today.

My next appointment is the 4 jan for scan and blood to see whats happening with folicle's size ect however as i was told to take injections at night i will have only had 7 and they gave me enough for 9-weird? i need to call them on monday to query.

So is it your scan before retreival on 2 jan?
Sounds like we will both be done and dusted by the end of jan.

Stop by for a chat anytime  or send me a private message if you like.
Keep us updated.

speak to you soon and sending    your way

xx


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, Jam82 - I start the injections (menopur) on the 2nd jan and have my scan on the 11th jan, hopefully we can both have bfp by the end of jan - that would just be a dream come true for us 
For the nasal spray I would recommend plenty of fluid afterwards as I could feel it trickling down my throat and taste it, I also seem to have had a sore throat for ages.

Hopefully when we go to norway I can still post and update you, trying to find a spare laptop hanging around.

Haven't sussed private messaging yet might have to send you a tester .

Good luck with your scan on the 4th.

C xx


----------



## newtondtcers (Dec 28, 2007)

hi, i'm a newbie too

just made my first post


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, newtondtcers welcome the ff .
It is quite scary doing that 1st post isn't it.  But everyone is very nice and welcoming.

Are you going through tx at the moment?

LOL C.


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

cracker,


you click on the persons name which brings up their profile then at the bottom it gives you the option of sending a private message.

xx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

newtondtcers said:


> hi, i'm a newbie too
> 
> just made my first post
> 
> ...


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Cracker, just wanted to say welcome to FF and ti wish you lots of luck with your cycle. 

C~x


----------



## Cracker (Dec 28, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone 

Hi, Caz - thanks for the welcome.

Not long for us now

C. xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is Newbie Night in the Chat room 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

